# New Bengal babies!



## Abooksigun

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind but thought I would post some pics of my new litter. They are from my new import girl who arrived in the UK pregnant. They were 3 weeks old on Tuesday & they are my first experience of marbles! I hope you enjoy the pics!

Marble Boy 1



























Marble Boy 2



























Marble Girl 1



























Marble Girl 2



























Sparble Girl who now looks more spotty!


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

Just adorable...beautiful pics.


----------



## Jen26

OMG!!!! How stunning are they They have gorgeous colour already. Welldone.


----------



## JoWDC

They are all gorgeous. Congratulations to you and well done to Mum.

Got any piccies of her?


----------



## Cazza1974

JoWDC said:


> They are all gorgeous. Congratulations to you and well done to Mum.
> 
> Got any piccies of her?


Just what I was going to ask!  They are beautiful


----------



## Abooksigun

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Just adorable...beautiful pics.


Thank you FS


----------



## Abooksigun

Jen26 said:


> OMG!!!! How stunning are they They have gorgeous colour already. Welldone.


Thank you very much Jen


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you JoWDC & Cazza, I shall find some of mum & pop them on for you!


----------



## Abooksigun

Ok here are some of mum Ana, a couple of days after she arrived in the UK! She would be about 5 weeks pregnant in the pics & she is such a lovebug, I simply adore her


----------



## crofty

Oh I LOVE Ana and what stunning kittens!! Can i have the sparble please!!!!!


----------



## Jen26

She is beutifull. 

They are very special babies then, they are kind of imports themselves.


----------



## JoWDC

Abooksigun said:


> Ok here are some of mum Ana, a couple of days after she arrived in the UK! She would be about 5 weeks pregnant in the pics & she is such a lovebug, I simply adore her


Thank you!!!! Ana is a stunner. Look's like the kits take after Mum.


----------



## Cazza1974

She is stunning


----------



## mellowyellow

I want, I want, they are gorg


----------



## charmedlassie88

Stunning! They are beautiful x


----------



## Abooksigun

crofty said:


> Oh I LOVE Ana and what stunning kittens!! Can i have the sparble please!!!!!


Thank you crofty!

Haha! even though you asked very nicely, she is more than likely staying here! Glad you like her!


----------



## Abooksigun

Jen26 said:


> She is beutifull.
> 
> They are very special babies then, they are kind of imports themselves.


Thank you Jen

Yes I think you are right! Infact done more than me even before they were born as I have never been on a plane!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you Jo & you are welcome

Thank you Cazza, mellowyellow & charmedlassie


----------



## plumo72

Gorgeous  xx


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you plumo xx


----------



## lymorelynn

Abooksigun said:


> Ok here are some of mum Ana, a couple of days after she arrived in the UK! She would be about 5 weeks pregnant in the pics & she is such a lovebug, I simply adore her


Ana is beautiful Charmaine!! She looks so loving. Congrats on her gorgeous kitties


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you Lynn

Ana is a little doll, isn't she


----------



## RockySapphire

Aaaaaaw what beautiful kittens and mummy Ana is gorgeous too! &#57431;


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you RockySapphire

Is that your kitty's in your avatar pic? They are beautiful too


----------



## jaxx

OMG mummy cat is so gorgeous! The kittens are beautiful too.


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you Jaxx


----------



## crofty

Abooksigun said:


> Thank you crofty!
> 
> Haha! even though you asked very nicely, she is more than likely staying here! Glad you like her!


Ok i'll settle to regular piccies


----------



## Abooksigun

crofty said:


> Ok i'll settle to regular piccies


It's a deal crofty! I shall endeavour to give regular piccies just for you!


----------



## Guest

I am just sooooo in love, you have such a gorgeous girl, and the kittens are out of this world. 

I am so jealous  

The markings on them are just so amazing.


----------



## Abooksigun

Aww thank you Kath

Glad you like the photos but sorry to make you jealous!


----------



## colliemerles

mum and babies are stunning, the coats on them are beautiful,


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you collie


----------



## Midnight

What can i say ... They are absolutely stunning  and my hubby loves them !! :001_wub: x


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you Midnight & thank your hubby too please!


----------



## ShannonLouise.

They are so adorable! and the mummy Ana, she is a gorgeous young lady  Have fun with the litter!


----------



## ellie8024

mum and the kittens are adoreable   love the markings


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you Shannon & Ellie for the lovely compliments!


----------



## tylow

Absolutely stunning. Mum and babies are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## MattDe

WOW WOW WOW I want one please. 
Mum looks great, very elegant.


----------



## thelioncub

Out of interest, how much are your kittens? There is a Bengal cat who sits under my car a lot outside our home. So, so lovely. I've just always assumed they were too expensive. Beautiful animals tho. x


----------



## Abooksigun

Hi lionclub

PM has been sent! Thank you for your interest


----------



## ChinaBlue

How gorgeous are they! Just lovely


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you CB


----------



## simplysardonic

Beautiful cats & kittens, I've always had moggies, plus a Siamese, but I'm getting more interested in pedigree cats since joining Pet Forums & Bengals are now on my wish list


----------



## Abooksigun

Aww thank you simplysardonic! Bengals are lots of fun!!


----------



## GeordieBabe

They are gorgeous,love mum i want one


----------



## Abooksigun

Haha! Thank you Geordiebabe


----------



## Baby Bordie

OMG, they are stunning, I WANT!!!!!


----------



## Abooksigun

Thank you Baby Bordie

Right some updated pics for you of the gang at 4 weeks, hope you like them

Marble Boy 1



























Marble Boy 2



























Marble Girl 1



























Marble Girl 2



























Sparble Girl looking more spotty


----------



## crofty

Im going to cat nap sparble girlie, they're all beautiful but i love her


----------



## Abooksigun

Aww thank you crofty She does have a lovely cub like face doesn't she! Hopefully she is a potential queen & will go on to produce some more like her!


----------

